# Pen Finishes



## Gregory p Johnson (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm new to pen turning and have a lot to learn. The one question I have is when I finish my pen I sand it to 600 and use EEE and than the CA and I  last use Novus should that work for a nice finish that will last 

THANKS for all your help

GPJ


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 10, 2014)

It prob won't help you much to use wax under ca.   

You will likely need more than just novus after the ca unless your finish is darn smooth.


----------



## Rchan63 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Greg

Is the CA staying on beng EEE is a wax.


----------



## Gregory p Johnson (Jul 10, 2014)

I have not tried it yet just want to know if it will work


----------



## keithbyrd (Jul 10, 2014)

I  can't imagine it working - or at least lasting - the CA won't penetrate the wax - EEE.  I would sand, CA, Sand, MM, polish - in that order


----------



## Rchan63 (Jul 10, 2014)

I do the same as Keith except I use a plastic polish(plastix)


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 10, 2014)

Since you are new to turning, do yourself a favor and get yourself some pens plus and skip the ca to start.     I'm moving away from ca but it still have a venerable and valuable place.


----------



## Gregory p Johnson (Jul 10, 2014)

Dan 
where would I find pens plus and what is it 

THANKS for your input

gpj


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 10, 2014)

There are good articles in the library on CA finishes.  What you are doing will not work well.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 10, 2014)

Gregory p Johnson said:


> Dan where would I find pens plus and what is it  THANKS for your input  gpj



Doctors woodshop - google it.   Or through peachtree woodworking sold under Ron browns best pens plus.


----------



## Old Codger (Jul 10, 2014)

Greg...I tooo HATE CA finishes!  I've recently switched to General Finishes Wood Turners Finish and LOVE it!  I've used it on several pens and think it's every bit as good as CA or any other finish I've used for pens...  It takes a bit longer than CA but much faster than most other finishes... Check out the General Finish web site and give it a try, you'll love it I'm sure...  Safe turning to you!


----------



## Gregory p Johnson (Jul 10, 2014)

Dan 

Thanks for the input i think it will help me alot as just getting started and its just want i'm looking for and will work GOOD for me and for any other looking for an easy way to finish peds check out the Doc

THANKS again Dan and all others that gave input

gpj


----------



## Gregory p Johnson (Jul 10, 2014)

THANKS old codger and yes i will check it out and THANKS for the input

gpj


----------



## kovalcik (Jul 11, 2014)

Just to summarize the 3 options for you:

CA FInish
Pros:  Most durable of the three mentioned.  Gives a very high gloss finish when polished.  CA builds up, so you can fine tune the pen body to the hardware.
Cons:  Application can be finicky with a bit of a learning curve.  Sensitive to changes in temp and humidity and age of CA.  Some people are sensitive to the fumes.  Some people claim the pens have a plasic feel.
Other: Goes on clear and does not change the color of the wood.

Pens plus:
Pros:  Probably the quickest finish of the three.  Pen has more of a wood feel. No fumes.
Cons: This is a oil/shellac/wax based finish, so it is also the softest of the three. It does not build very much.   Not as glossy as CA and it will dull with use.
Other: Walnut oil in finish will change the wood color slightly.

Woodturners Finish:
Pros: Basically a thinned water based poly.  No fumes. Not as hard a finish as CA but harder than Pens plus. Pen feel is between CA and Pens plus.  
Cons:  Takes longer to apply (drying time between coats).  Does not build up as well as CA.  Shine is not as glossy as CA.
Other: Goes on clear and does not change the color of the wood.

I personnally have used all three finishes.  They each have there place IMO, but CA is still my go-to finish for pens.  These finishes are all applied on the lathe.  There are other options, but since I have not used them I will let someone else bring them up.  Also, this is my opinion based on my personal experiences.  Feel free to comment on what I said above if your views differ from mine.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jul 11, 2014)

kovalcik said:


> Just to summarize the 3 options for you:
> 
> CA FInish
> Pros:  Most durable of the three mentioned.  Gives a very high gloss finish when polished.  CA builds up, so you can fine tune the pen body to the hardware.
> ...



My thoughts in red above


----------



## raar25 (Jul 13, 2014)

Greg that is how I do it as well when I need a glass like finish.  Just make sure you clean the bank with denatured alcohol after you use EEE.


----------

